# Troy Murphy or Keith Van Horn?



## walkon4 (Mar 28, 2003)

Keith Van Horn:
Position: F 
Born: 10/23/75 
Height: 6-10 / 2,08 
Weight: 240 lbs. / 108,9 kg. 
College: Utah '97 










Troy Murphy
Position: F 
Born: 05/02/80 
Height: 6-11 / 2,11 
Weight: 245 lbs. / 111,1 kg. 
College: Notre Dame '02 

Who would you rather have? And Why.. Elaborate.

I am stuck, I am stuck between choosing either.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Murphy. 

They have very different strengths. Murphy's more likely to improve upon his weaknesses. I like Van Horn more than a lot of people on this board, but his dedication to rebounding and his defensive acumen probably won't improve by leaps and bounds. Murphy's outside shooting is already improving, and is a better scorer than Golden State needed him to be last year.


----------



## Real McCoy (Oct 17, 2003)

Murphy. 

He is only 23 years old, and he keeps improving, where as Van Horn gets older he keeps regressing. Murphy is also tougher and not afraid to mix it up in the paint. Even though Van Horn is 6'10, he is a SF/PF, but Murphy is a PF and he is a battler. Remember when he jammed on Dale Davis. This kid from Delbarton, NJ has that fire. Wish I could say the same for Van Horn.:no:


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Murphy, no question. He's younger, has a good contract, and is better in more or less every facet of the game outside of three point shooting (from what I've seen, which I'll admit isn't too much).


----------



## #1BucksFan (Apr 14, 2003)

Right now I'd say Van Horn
He is a proven 18-8 guy.
But if Murphy can score a bit more (he's been working with Chris Mullen on his shot), then Troy all the way.

(Real McCoy Visit the Bucks Forum More)


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

Murf.


----------



## Muffin (Feb 11, 2003)

Murphy!

Murphy averaged a double-double last season and surprised MANY people. He should be better this year, especially on the offensive end. NVE should help by getting him the ball and he is impressive on the boards. 
I don't know what to expect from KVH and his reaction to the NY crowd. Can he handle it? 
I will take my chances on Troy. He's on 1 of my fantasy teams so I hope I'm right.


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

On the other hand, Keith is arguably better looking...


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

Van Horn is tapped out...he's not going to improve. He's a decent player, but not a very vital cog to any type of team.

Murphy is already a decent player and still improving. He's tougher and plays inside, which makes him more valuable. He's got a scoring touch from his college days as a big-time scorer.


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

Murphy, I think Keith is overrated.


----------



## toiletscrubber (Sep 22, 2002)

it really depends on what you want.

If you want rebounds and defense, obviously, Murphy is the player that you would choose.

But if you are looking for a good second option scorer, or a shooter that gives you around 7 rebounds per game, then you go for Van Horn.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Van Horn is probably a bit more skilled all-around than Murphy, but I love Murphy's game. You can't do anything but give credit to a guy that has improved as much as he has since he came into the league. And with all that added muscle and strength, he's got a sweet outside stroke.

I'd take Murphy.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheTruth34</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is easy for me - Troy is my choice as the man rebounds with authority and desire! Rebounds are usually a key to a team winning consistently.


The Warriors would have had a great year this season, but hopefully, their excellent coach can still coax them into playing hard each game.


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

I'd take Murphy for the long run, but for the short term I would go with Van Horn. 

I actually think Van Horn gets underrated by a lot of people, hes not a superstar but he is a very solid player that seems to be one of the more consistent in the league.

I think Knick fans will be suprised by his impact this season.

Just my opinion.


----------



## ToddMacCulloch11 (May 31, 2003)

Troy. He's going up, keith is gonna start heading down.


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

I like KVH, he was the 2nd pick was supposed to turn us (Nets) around... I think his injury robbed him of a bit, it wasn't so long ago he averaged 20 ppg. It's too bad as his contract is so long, but to me he would be an awesome 6th man at this point. He is long, he can play a bit in the post, he can shoot and grabs some boards. It hurts me to say it, but Murphy is the better player.

-Petey


----------



## shazha (Nov 20, 2002)

i think that murphy is actually in for a bad year, GS coaches are pushing murph to shoot from outside. I dont like the idea of murph being away from rebounds. hopefully he wont take it too far and camp out their all nite like lafrenz and eat mashmellows.

(mind u i think its dallas' fault for lafrenz camping.)


----------



## Petey (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>shazha</b>!
> (mind u i think its dallas' fault for lafrenz camping.)


Why not the Nuggets? He was outside shooting like that before they traded for him. Actually part of why they traded for him. At the time he had a high 3pt %.

-Petey


----------

